# St.Joe 6/28-6/29



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

I would like to get a head count for the "Scam Weekend" in St. Joe this weekend. I should be a good weekend for some steelhead fishing. 

Troy


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hi, I've been watching your posts, wishing I could go. We, through a little luck (mostly necessity), are freeing ourselves this weekend. If you don't mind we'd like to meet and fish with you guys. My significant other is ditching her dork son, I would like to get her fishing. So, one and if possible, two. Otherwise we (or I) can sit on the pier and vist at the dock later. 
Whatever happens good luck.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm in for all day/night Saturday and and early fishing Sunday morning until 10 am or so. I'm fishing with Troy and Spanky Saturday in Troy's boat, and may fish the pier Sunday morning depending on how late everybody is fishing on Sunday from the boats and if there is a spot open. I've got to be home around noon Sunday, but should allow for some quality fishing for the weekend.

I still plan on meeting for breakfast at Barneys Saturday am and will bring something along to eat/grill for lunch and dinner. If anyone is interested in camping nearby let me know, maybe we can share a campsite. Also if anyone is interested in keeping any fish I catch I'll be happy to make a donation.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Right now I have a 50/50 chance of making it out there Sat morning. Family issues . I haven't done this Skam from a pier before so if someone can PM me or post the details I would appreciate it so I can come prepared. I don't know about breakfast. I'll probably be too anxious to fish and head straight to the pier. Pier fishermen, North or South? Meet in parking lot or Barneys? Cook-out after sounds good.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Brian S

I'd bring a casting net and try to nab some alewifes and then fillet them leaving the tail on. Hook that onto your line and sink it 10' below a bobber. Then drink 2-3 beers (if the fish are still sleeping) and reel in the monsters! I'm by no means an expert so if someone else has suggestions please do.

oops, forgot to mention, I will be in my boat with two guys from work. Will bring some brats and chips and pop.

ben


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I'll be there somewhere. Stop by the boat, just down river from the DNR launch. I have a sign there that says "Coldwater Charters" You can't miss it.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I will be going to barneys for breakfast( at least). just let me know what time Ben.Probably both mornings unless they don't open early on sun! Either way I will be around, I think the riverside park thing is a good idea. That is the park with the baseball diamonds!

Bobber! Don't tell me , you started this outing, now you are gonna just sit on your boat and wait for folks to come around to meet YOU! I'll be lookin for some shade after 6-7 hrs on the sunny lake. Get your little nap, then come to the park for the food and BS'ing. We should try and make a good time for us all to meet, I would suggest 2-3 pm for the early folks. That way anyone who wants to get back out for the pm bite can do so by 5-6 pm. 

I think I'll head down to barneys for the afternoon bite!
I'll post more in a day or so. Still having probs with my secondary line here!

SBC ameritech can Bite Me!


----------



## catfish JR (Jun 10, 2002)

I will be able to meet up with everyone in the afternoon for a cookout .Wanted to meet at Barneys and fish sat morning but i cant make it.I will be able to fish sun though.If anyone has room on their boat sun let me know.I think riverview park is a good idea.It would be a good place for everyone to meet up for a cookout.


----------

